# Early Rider oder Academy/ WOOM - Übersetzung



## Karl_Klarglas (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

die Diskussion zu den Kinderrädern ist ja bekannt. Aber ein Gesichtspunkt wurde noch nicht betrachtet - das Übersetzungsverhältnis.

Meine Tochter ist jetzt 4 und tritt sich am WOOM 2 einen Wolf. Jetzt soll es ein Earlyrider Belter 16 oder ein Academy 16 als Nachfolger geben.

WOOM 2 und 3 haben eine Übersetzung von 0,6 mit dem Unterschied in der Radgröße 14“ und 16“
Das Academy hat bei 16“ eine Übersetzung von 0,56.
Das Earlyrider hat eine Übersetzung von 0,47.

Bei uns ist es ziemlich flach und meine Tochter ist am Berg nicht so fit. Aber in der Ebene tritt sie gefühlt 1000 U/min.
Die Frage ist jetzt, ob der größere Raddurchmesser einen signifikanten Einfluss hat und das Academy passt oder ob ich den großen Schritt zum EarlyRider gehen soll?

Danke euch 
Gruß Karl


----------



## tjm_ (23. Mai 2021)

Mit 4 auf dem Woom 2 kommt mir sehr unpassend vor. Hast du schonmal überlegt, 16" zu überspringen? Gibt ja auch einige kleine 20". Damit wäre dann nämlich die Übersetzung einstellbar. ;-)

t.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Mit 4 auf dem Woom 2 kommt mir sehr unpassend vor. Hast du schonmal überlegt, 16" zu überspringen? Gibt ja auch einige kleine 20". Damit wäre dann nämlich die Übersetzung einstellbar. ;-)
> 
> t.


Ist abhängig von der Größe, 20" geht aber definitiv je nach Rahmen an 1m!


----------



## taroosan (23. Mai 2021)

Je nach Größe würde ich ggf auch auf 20 Zoll gehen. Natürlich sind größere Räder schneller aber einen Riesensprung wird es von 14 auf 16 Zoll nicht geben.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2021)

taroosan schrieb:


> Je nach Größe würde ich ggf auch auf 20 Zoll gehen. Natürlich sind größere Räder schneller aber einen Riesensprung wird es von 14 auf 16 Zoll nicht geben.


Vor allem hast man bei 20" eine Schaltung die sowohl bergauf als auch Ebene deutlich angenehmer für sie Kids macht!


----------



## Karl_Klarglas (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Überspringen hatte ich noch nicht im Hinterkopf, 20“ ist natürlich eine ordentliche Hausnummer. Anhand der Körpergröße lande ich noch bei den 16ern.
Bei Academy ist die empfohlene Untergrenze 115cm, sie ist aktuell 105cm.
Ich vermute auch, dass Sie die Schaltung noch nicht frustfrei koordiniert bekommt auch sind die mir subjektiv zu schwer.
Auch kommt noch ein zweiter Zwerg hinterher, der das 16er nutzen könnte.
Ergo - ich bin noch skeptisch.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2021)

Karl_Klarglas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Rückmeldungen.
> Überspringen hatte ich noch nicht im Hinterkopf, 20“ ist natürlich eine ordentliche Hausnummer. Anhand der Körpergröße lande ich noch bei den 16ern.
> ...


Die Werte die die Hersteller angeben sind meist so das die Kids im sitzen mit dem ganzen Fuß auf dem Boden stehen, für Spass am fahren definitiv eine falsche Einstellung... Mit 1,05 definitiv 20" kania in S z.b. oder wenn du eins bekommst suburb bo20... Das funktioniert ab 1m, wenn die Kids fahren können. 
Hab leider kein anderes Bild von der Seite 20" mit komplett abgesenkten Sattel bei etwa 1,10. der Sattel ist zum fahren etwa 8cm weiter draußen gewesen... 



Sattel mit 1,12 eigentlich auf dem Bild schon 2cm zu tief... Ist mir aber erst später aufgefallen


----------



## taroosan (23. Mai 2021)

Karl_Klarglas schrieb:


> ... sie ist aktuell 105cm.
> Ich vermute auch, dass Sie die Schaltung noch nicht frustfrei koordiniert bekommt auch sind die mir subjektiv zu schwer.
> Auch kommt noch ein zweiter Zwerg hinterher, der das 16er nutzen könnte.
> Ergo - ich bin noch skeptisch.


Hallo,

mein 4-jähriger ist gerade auf 20er Kania small umgestiegen. Perfekt - Kein Vergleich zum 16er, Stabiler, schneller, sicherer - bei 1,05 wäre 16er für mich raus.
Schaltet nach 2 Tagen in dem er anhält, dreht und wieder losfährt. Ansonsten mit mittlerer Übersetzung.
Jetzt schaltet er auch schon mal während der Fahrt. Leichtgängig ist anders, es geht aber.

Kann gerne in Esslingen Probefahrt anbieten - inkl. Vergleichsfahrt 16er Islabikes.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2021)

taroosan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein 4-jähriger ist gerade auf 20er Kania small umgestiegen. Perfekt - Kein Vergleich zum 16er, Stabiler, schneller, sicherer - bei 1,05 wäre 16er für mich raus.
> Schaltet nach 2 Tagen in dem er anhält, dreht und wieder losfährt. Ansonsten mit mittlerer Übersetzung.
> ...


Was hast du für je Schalthebel montiert? Gripshift oder Trigger? Trigger wurde bei uns als  deutlich besser befunden.


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2021)

taroosan schrieb:


> Kann gerne in Esslingen Probefahrt anbieten - inkl. Vergleichsfahrt 16er Islabikes.


Im Raum KBU kann ich 20" anbieten


----------



## taroosan (23. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Was hast du für je Schalthebel montiert? Gripshift oder Trigger? Trigger wurde bei uns als  deutlich besser befunden.


Der eine sagt so, der andere so. 
Mein Großer fährt Trigger, meine zwei Kleinen  - 4 und 7 Gripshift. Wobei im Winter mit dickeren Handschuhen die Gripshift schwieriger waren. Mein Mittlerer will trotzdem die ,,Drehdinger'' behalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2021)

taroosan schrieb:


> Der eine sagt so, der andere so.
> Mein Großer fährt Trigger, meine zwei Kleinen  - 4 und 7 Gripshift. Wobei im Winter mit dickeren Handschuhen die Gripshift schwieriger waren. Mein Mittlerer will trotzdem die ,,Drehdinger'' behalten.


Mein Junior hatte vor allem Probleme beim leichter schalten, seit Wechsel auf Trigger ist das kein Thema mehr...


----------



## Karl_Klarglas (23. Mai 2021)

Danke euch, dann werde ich wirklich mal nach 20“ schauen und die Rahmengrößen vergleichen.




delphi1507 schrieb:


> Die Werte die die Hersteller angeben sind meist so das die Kids im sitzen mit dem ganzen Fuß auf dem Boden stehen, für Spass am fahren definitiv eine falsche Einstellung... Mit 1,05 definitiv 20" kania in S z.b. oder wenn du eins bekommst suburb bo20... Das funktioniert ab 1m, wenn die Kids fahren können.
> Hab leider kein anderes Bild von der Seite 20" mit komplett abgesenkten Sattel bei etwa 1,10. der Sattel ist zum fahren etwa 8cm weiter draußen gewesen...
> Anhang anzeigen 1278003
> 
> Sattel mit 1,12 eigentlich auf dem Bild schon 2cm zu tief... Ist mir aber erst später aufgefallen Anhang anzeigen 1278010


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2021)

Karl_Klarglas schrieb:


> Danke euch, dann werde ich wirklich mal nach 20“ schauen und die Rahmengrößen vergleichen.


Schau vor allem nach der Überstandshöhe vor dem Sattel!


----------



## Karl_Klarglas (24. Mai 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Schau vor allem nach der Überstandshöhe vor dem Sattel!


Das ist ein guter Tip, die kleine hat 46cm Schritthöhe.
Early Rider hat 56cm min. Sattlehöhe
Academy sogar 59cm
🤔 - sollten die Zwerge nicht mit den Zehenspitzen den Boden erreichen?
Wird knapp werden…


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Mai 2021)

Karl_Klarglas schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Tip, die kleine hat 46cm Schritthöhe.
> Early Rider hat 56cm min. Sattlehöhe
> Academy sogar 59cm
> 🤔 - sollten die Zwerge nicht mit den Zehenspitzen den Boden erreichen?
> Wird knapp werden…


Das ist tatsächlich relativ viel das von hab ich gerade mit 48 bzw ein paar cm Weiter vorne mit 50cm gemessen. 

Ach lese gerade Sattelhöhe... Einfach beibringen vor den Sattel abzusteigen.. und schon ist die Sattelhöhe uninteressant...

dobald die Kids sicher fahren können man den Sattel dann getrost ergonomisch korrekt einstellen. Oder fährst du mir 10cm zu tiefem Sattel gern z.b. bergauf? 

Meine Kids meckern mittlerweile bei 1-3cm zu niedriger Höhe wenn sie gewachsen sind gleich rum... Bei der großen ist mittlerweile die 4 Sattelstütze im 27,5er innerhalb 1 1/2 Jahres verbaut. Das tyee hat ein extrem kurzes nutzbares Sattelrohr..

Jetzt hat sie meine alte 150er revive drin, die muss ich noch in der Länge auf ca 10cm begrenzen, im Sommer kommt eventuell noch die erste Stütze für den Park mit, kann aber auch gut sein das die vorhandene Absenkung für sie ausreicht....


----------



## Binem (24. Mai 2021)

taroosan schrieb:


> Der eine sagt so, der andere so.
> Mein Großer fährt Trigger, meine zwei Kleinen  - 4 und 7 Gripshift. Wobei im Winter mit dickeren Handschuhen die Gripshift schwieriger waren. Mein Mittlerer will trotzdem die ,,Drehdinger'' behalten.


Alle meine drei Kinder waren unglücklich mit Gripshift. Das waren gut angelegte 13€ pro Rad und die Kinder waren glücklich mit Trigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (24. Mai 2021)

Karl_Klarglas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Rückmeldungen.
> Überspringen hatte ich noch nicht im Hinterkopf, 20“ ist natürlich eine ordentliche Hausnummer. Anhand der Körpergröße lande ich noch bei den 16ern.
> ...


Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch das Puky  S pro 18 leider ohne Gangschaltung aber ab 43 cm Innenbeinlänge vom Hersteller angegeben.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Pattensen finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------

